# Leaking vinyl windows



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

The next test I'd do would be to block (tape) off the weep holes and then pour water into the tract to see if it leaks. The extrusion (frame) may be damaged. If that is the case then replacing the window is the only option.

It also could be just a caulking issue with that type of install. I know you said you re-caulked it but with what? Did you remove the existing first? When it's vinyl to brick a polyurethane based caulking such as Quad or Vulkem is all I'd use.

You need to do a little more of a fine tuned forensics on this then just shooting a hose at it from the ground.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You have done your homework.

If the weep holes are not blocked, there is an issue with the frame. That innermost track is supposed to be able to drain without draining into the home. It should be connected to the weep pathway as sliders are designed to drain what they inevitably know will be water accumulation inside the track. 

It is not watertight as you noted nor is it designed to be. 

If you have ruled out an exterior issues, although is a brick veneer it still should not leak into the home, then what you are left with is a damage frame (i.e. cracked weld or a hole in the frame that should not have one) and a window that weeps water that should be draining to outside. 

Unfortunately...there is no fix for this short of replacement.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

It isn't _real _clear , but is that a broken vinyl weld in the first pic ?


----------



## jcorno (Mar 25, 2013)

I tried blocking the weep holes, and it held the water with no leaks. Drained as usual when I removed the tape.

I also tried pouring water in the inner track (I had intended to try that after it dried out following my first test and just forgot about). Dumped a full quart of water in there, and it just ran out the weep holes. Also no leaks.

I hope that means it's a sealing issue. The caulk I put on it was exterior silicone, and it was over the top of the existing caulk. I knew that wouldn't last, but I figured with a generous coating it would at least help me rule that out as the source of the leak in the short term. I guess I was wrong. I'm gonna have someone a little more competent strip and reseal them.

(Also, the part that looks like a broken vinyl weld in the first pic is actually the trim separating at the corner. It's warped a little bit from the water damage.)


----------



## jcorno (Mar 25, 2013)

Update: the problem turned out to be the window sill, which wasn't actually a sill. The windows weren't sitting on a board, but the aluminum pieces meant to look like window sills were improperly installed. They sloped toward the window instead of away, and they were badly sealed. I had them replaced and re-caullked by a _competent_ installer, so no more leaks.


----------

